# PLACES THAT WE NEED 2 VISIT BEFORE WE DIE.



## ENRIQUE DANIEL (Jan 6, 2005)

MACHU PICHU PERU.









GLACIER PARK ARGENTINA.









SAN RAFAEL LAGOON CHILE.









SAN RAFAEL COCA FALLS ECUADOR.









IGUAZU FALLS ARGENTINA/BRASIL.









MACHU PICHU PERU.









PALENQUE MEXICO.









GREAT CORAL BARRIERE REEF AUSTRALIA.









UYUNI SALT FLAT BOLIVIA.









GRATER LAKE U.S.A









AURORAS BOREALES CANADA.









NIAGARA FALLS U.S.A/ CANADA.









TULUM MAYAN RUINS MEXICO.









ANGEL FALLS VENEZUELA.









IGUAZU FALLS BRASIL/ARGENTINA.









EASTER ISLAND CHILE.









CHICHEN ITZA MEXICO.









RIO DE JANEIRO BAY BRASIL.









THE BIG BEN AND THE PARLAMENT LONDON ENGLAND.









THE TAJ MAHAL INDIA.









AGA SOFIA ESTANBUL TURKEY.









ATHENS ACROPILIS.









NEUSCHWANSTEIN CASTLE GERMANY.









THE COLLOSSEUM IN ROME ITALY.









ANGKOR WAT CAMBODIA.









TAHITI.









BELIZE THE BLUE HOLE.









CRIST THE REDEEMER STATUE RIO DE JANERIO.









TORRES DEL PAINE NATIONAL PARK CHILE.









THE GREAT WALL CHINA.









EIFFEL TOWER FRANCE.









OPERA HOUSE SIDNEY AUSTRALIA.









THE GALAPAGOS ARCHIPIELAGO ECUADOR.









LOS ROQUES ARCHIPIELAGO VENEZUELA.









PETRA JORDAN.









THE PYRAMIDS EGYPT.









TIKAL RUINS GUATEMALA.









TEOTIHUCAN MEXICO.









THE VATICAN CITY ITALY.









STONEHENGE ENGLAND.









VICTORIA FALLS ZANBIA/ZIMBABWE AFRICA.


----------



## ENRIQUE DANIEL (Jan 6, 2005)

PERITO MORENO GLACIER ARGENTINA.









QUILOTOA GRATER LAKE ECUADOR.









SAN ANDRES AND PROVIDENCIA COLOMBIA.









THE GREEN LAGOON BOLIVIA.









THE CENOTES MEXICO.


















THE ICEBERGS IN ANTARTICA.









LAKE TITICACA PERU/BOLIVIA.


----------



## Adrian12345Lugo (May 12, 2008)

ENRIQUE DANIEL said:


> TIKAL RUINS GUATEMALA.



*lol this is still palenque....this is tikal......*













anyways all the pictures are great....


----------



## ENRIQUE DANIEL (Jan 6, 2005)

SAN RAFAEL FALLS ECUADOR.









PYRAMIDS EGYPT.









ANGKOR WAT CAMBODIA.









MORAINE LAKE GRACIER NATIONAL PARK CANADA.


----------



## ENRIQUE DANIEL (Jan 6, 2005)

AMAZON JUNGLE ECUADOR/COLOMBIA/PERU/VENEZUELA/BOLIVIA/BRASIL/GUAYANA.


















AMAZON RIVER COLOMBIA/PERU/BRASIL.


----------



## ENRIQUE DANIEL (Jan 6, 2005)

THE STATUE OF LIBERTY NEY YORK U.S.A


----------



## bOrN2BwILd (Oct 4, 2008)

what happened to other asian countries?
i think u should include other asian countries aside from china and cambodia..
thanx and keep it coming kay:


----------



## ENRIQUE DANIEL (Jan 6, 2005)

MOUNT FUJI JAPAN.









MOUNT EVEREST TIBET CHINA/NEPAL.









TROPICAL RAIN FOREST BORNEO.









THE GOLONDRINA CAVE MEXICO.









ATHENS ACROPOLIS.









THE LLANOS PLAINS COLOMBIA/VENEZUELA.









MOUNT FUJI JAPAN.


----------



## mhek (Sep 26, 2008)

MALDIVES


----------



## Unconsciousfocus (Nov 19, 2007)

great pics and places......!

but there are many other great places in India other than the Taj Mahal..


----------



## 4miGO!!! (Jul 31, 2008)

Mamayev Kurgan, Volgograd, Russia. 
I guess its worth to be in the list. Some said someday: havent seen, havent lived. 

















All info here: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mamayev_Kurgan


----------



## Mojojojo. (Nov 22, 2006)

*Trango Towers*


----------



## romanyo (Jun 14, 2008)

The world is amazing!!!!  (Great photos!)


----------



## ClubWorld (May 4, 2009)

Tokyo, Hong Kong, Seattle, California, Russia, China, Carribian


----------



## OshHisham (Nov 14, 2005)

4miGO!!! said:


> Mamayev Kurgan, Volgograd, Russia.
> I guess its worth to be in the list. Some said someday: havent seen, havent lived.
> 
> 
> ...


what is that? Russian God? that's hugeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## 4miGO!!! (Jul 31, 2008)

Please follow the link i posted in my message and read. The statue isnt less significant part of some russians hearts and souls than God.


----------



## WHO ME? (Oct 14, 2008)

Very good thread!!!









Thanks for posting the image of *The Motherland Calls*, 
_(Russian: Родина-мать зовёт! "Rodina Mat' Zovyot!"), _


----------



## evian (Jun 7, 2008)




----------



## weird (Feb 24, 2006)

Kenya is a must visit country.









by api.ning.com


----------

